

How the AK-47 Rewrote the Rules of Modern Warfare - liuhenry
http://www.wired.com/magazine/2010/11/ff_ak47

======
billswift
Single page version
<http://www.wired.com/magazine/2010/11/ff_ak47/all/1?pid=3456>

